# Sleep Mode - when do you use it?



## blaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Is it OK to just put the Kindle to sleep if you are not going to be using it for several hours or overnight -  or is it better to turn it off? Does it use electricity when it is in sleep mode?
Thanx


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes it's safe, I've yet to turn mine off since I got it last april.  The thing has such an insanely long battery life w/ the cellphone turned off that I just let it do it's thing, plug it in every few days for half an hour or so.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

The only time mine has ever been turned off since I got it in November was to put the SD card in a few weeks ago. I find no reason to turn it off.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I've turned my K1 off to put in the SD card and all the many times I have had to hard reset it..

I've never had mine turn a page, though.  The screen image stays the way it was when it either times out or I put it to sleep until it is wakened.  Same for K2.

If you leave whispernet on while it sleeps then your blogs or newspapers will download during that time.

===

Blaster, welcome to the board!  Congrats on your first post and, I assume, your first Kindle?


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't think that the screensaver changes while it's asleep...

BTW, I always just put mine to sleep.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

blaster said:


> Is it OK to just put the Kindle to sleep if you are not going to be using it for several hours or overnight - or is it better to turn it off? Does it use electricity when it is in sleep mode?
> Thanx


Blaster, welcome, glad to have you here.

Most sources say that the only time the Kindle uses power is when the page is refreshed. Since the screensaver doesn't change when it's asleep, the power consumption between sleep and off should be the same. "Off" really isn't off, by the way. It's more like sleep without a screensaver.

My feeling is, since they made it very easy to put the K2 to sleep (just slide the switch) that is what they are expecting us to do.

L


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

The last time I actually turned my Kindle off was because I was on a plane and we were getting ready to take off, and the flight attendant insisted.  I always but my to sleep.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kindle Convert said:


> The last time I actually turned my Kindle off was because I was on a plane and we were getting ready to take off, and the flight attendant insisted. I always but my to sleep.


Those pesky flight attendants!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Those pesky flight attendants!


Hey hey my daughter is a flight attendant!!!!  

Yes they can be a bit insistent at times. I am curious at to what it will be like for her once she flies with KiKi on Monday.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ladyknight33 said:


> Hey hey my daughter is a flight attendant!!!!
> 
> Yes they can be a bit insistent at times. I am curious at to what it will be like for her once she flies with KiKi on Monday.


Yes, they can be insistent, but they are just doing their job. I'm not complaining.

I have been on 12 flights with WSB and only once have I been asked to turn my Kindle off. Of course, I never had the WN on at any time during the flight.

L


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Leslie,

I  know you're not complaining. This board has some of the most pleasant people.  I use to read the kindle boards on amazon and saw your link to here and since then, I have become addiccted.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ladyknight33 said:


> Leslie,
> 
> I know you're not complaining. This board has some of the most pleasant people. I use to read the kindle boards on amazon and saw your link to here and since then, I have become addiccted.


Well, I am thrilled you made your way over and are enjoying it here! I like to think we are the friendliest place on the 'net. 

L


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

No...not complaining either.  At first I just figured they didn't know what the KK was (I didn't have Wispernet on) but they were asking people with Ipods to turn them off also.  Would never make their jobs more stressful than they already are, so I complied right away!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Leslie,

Were you the person who posted a message about the 5-way on the K2 sometimes being pushed by accident while the amazon cover is closed on the K2?

If it sometimes can be pushed, that might be a reason to turn it off instead of just letting it go to sleep.

I just checked and it has no effect if the K2 is already in sleep mode.

Even if you just close the cover without putting it into sleep mode, where it would eventually go into sleep mode by itself, and the 5-way is pushed by the cover before the K2 goes into sleep, it still won't have any effect is your cursor was still on the bottom line of the screen.

The only time it would seem to have an effect is if the cursor was on something other that the bottom line.

The little testing I did on this was only when the K2 was still in a book when the cover was closed. I did not check it when it was on the home page or a menu.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, the only time the accidental pushing would/could be a problem is in the 10 minute interval before the K goes to sleep automatically. That is why I got into the habit of always putting it to sleep whenever I set it down, even for a second. If the K is asleep (no matter which model, 1 or 2) none of buttons work, so a bumper on the cover is not needed.

L


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Yes, the only time the accidental pushing would/could be a problem is in the 10 minute interval before the K goes to sleep automatically. That is why I got into the habit of always putting it to sleep whenever I set it down, even for a second. If the K is asleep (no matter which model, 1 or 2) none of buttons work, so a bumper on the cover is not needed.
> 
> L


Yes I am developing that exact habit.
If I place it/her down, I put it/her to sleep.

EL


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Yes, the only time the accidental pushing would/could be a problem is in the 10 minute interval before the K goes to sleep automatically. That is why I got into the habit of always putting it to sleep whenever I set it down, even for a second. If the K is asleep (no matter which model, 1 or 2) none of buttons work, so a bumper on the cover is not needed.
> 
> L


Yeh that was me that posted that about the bumper. I just felt that any excessive clicking was bad for the unit, not necessarily gonna launch anything. I was probably be overly obsessively compulsively cautious! 

but Luv4mybrats made a good point, she's been clicking on it for over a year with no problems.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

If y'all don't mind, I think I'll just continue to turn mine (k1) off.  I had WN on when I first got it and even though it was asleep it completely drained the battery, so I feel a bit nervous.  I do have to recharge (when the first bit of white shows) about once a week, when I am actually reading and not playing on KBs.

Leslie has brought so many of us over here, I think Harvey should give her a BIG bonus


----------



## kirwoodd (Feb 26, 2009)

Leslie said:


> <snjip>
> 
> My feeling is, since they made it very easy to put the K2 to sleep (just slide the switch) that is what they are expecting us to do.


Leslie, the only time that I use the slider is to wake the kindle up. I treat it like a book and just set it down and let it do its thing. I figure that (as you pointed out) it doesn't use the battery so just let it go to sleep and pop up one of its pics.

SO, can you edit your post to agree with me please?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kirwoodd said:


> Leslie, the only time that I use the slider is to wake the kindle up. I treat it like a book and just set it down and let it do its thing. I figure that (as you pointed out) it doesn't use the battery so just let it go to sleep and pop up one of its pics.
> 
> SO, can you edit your post to agree with me please?


Three posts to your credit and you're talking to me all friendly-like and asking me to change my posts...hmmm, kirwoodd do we have some history together that I'm not remembering?  

L

PS...welcome to the forum....glad to have you here. We are a fun and friendly bunch...


----------



## kirwoodd (Feb 26, 2009)

Nope, no unrecalled history. I just figured that maybe I could slip that in and get it my way.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kirwoodd said:


> Nope, no enrecalled history. I just figured that maybe I could slip that in and get it my way.


Well, I am going to stick to my method because I have discovered that if I put it down without putting it to sleep, someone will come along -- usually my husband -- and start pushing buttons and muck everything up.

Of course, there's also the possibility that my husband will look at my home page and find out that I haven't _really_ been reading War and Peace for all these months.  

L


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Okay, dumb question alert!!

If the flight attendant comes along and says "Turn that device off," how do I do that?


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Hold the "sleep" button over for appx 4 seconds.
Screen goes blank and it is turned off.

EL


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I have read on these boards that many/most people leave their kindles on sleep instead of off when not using. May I ask why?


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Impatience.

What is the practical value of turning it off if it doesn't use any more power sleeping than off?


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

V said:


> Impatience.
> 
> What is the practical value of turning it off if it doesn't use any more power sleeping than off?


A warm fuzzy feeling? Not sure...I'm a sleep mode person, through and through.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

With the K1, my experience is that it comes out of sleep faster than it boots from off.  So, yeah, impatience, I guess.  I do re-set it every now and then just 'cause.

But that's just me!  

Ann


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

kirwoodd said:


> Leslie, the only time that I use the slider is to wake the kindle up. I treat it like a book and just set it down and let it do its thing. I figure that (as you pointed out) it doesn't use the battery so just let it go to sleep and pop up one of its pics.
> 
> SO, can you edit your post to agree with me please?


my books and my kindle treated the same in this - make it hard to lose the page. I have kids and husband who well start browsing the book or kindle so I book mark and with the kindle put it in sleep mode. I do turn off about once a week Why - I don't know. I think someone on the boards suggested it...
Sylvia


----------



## Crodley (Feb 26, 2009)

ladyknight33 said:


> Hey hey my daughter is a flight attendant!!!!
> 
> Yes they can be a bit insistent at times. I am curious at to what it will be like for her once she flies with KiKi on Monday.


Hey Lady, I'm someone who only flies about once every 20 years, so I'm not complaining. I'm just curious if you could ask your daughter WHY electronics are supposed to be turned off? We know they're supposed to interfere _somehow_, but how? And have we ever heard of a flight crashing because of someone's cellphone being left on?

I guess the same can be said for hospitals, what are they accused of in that situation? I'm assuming technology has improved enough where those things really don't matter anymore but perception will last way beyond the need to turn them off.

Anyway, just curious.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

As someone who flies somewhat often (5+ times a year), I'm curious about this also.

Many cell phones have a "flight mode," which disables the wireless but doesn't turn off the device. I usually leave my cell phone on flight mode on planes instead of turning it off (mostly because my phone is stubborn and I have to physically take out the battery and put it back in for the phone to turn back on), so I would imagine disabling the Whispernet on the Kindle would be the same.

As for why devices should be turned off during takeoff and landing, I found this when I Googled it: http://www.wisegeek.com/why-do-all-electronics-have-to-be-turned-off-for-takeoff-and-landing.htm


----------



## Crodley (Feb 26, 2009)

Britt said:


> As for why devices should be turned off during takeoff and landing, I found this when I Googled it: http://www.wisegeek.com/why-do-all-electronics-have-to-be-turned-off-for-takeoff-and-landing.htm


I guess my point is made, from that article: "_A *2000* Congressional hearing failed to make a definitive decision on whether electronic devices do, in fact, interfere with an aircraft during takeoff and landing. Since this was the case, the decision was to have all such devices turned off, since that would harm no one, was a free solution, and was known to be a viable alternative._"

That was 9 years ago. I'm thinking this practice is falling in the realm of modern myths more than anything...hmmm wonder if Mythbusters has tested this out.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Crodley said:


> I guess my point is made, from that article: "_A *2000* Congressional hearing failed to make a definitive decision on whether electronic devices do, in fact, interfere with an aircraft during takeoff and landing. Since this was the case, the decision was to have all such devices turned off, since that would harm no one, was a free solution, and was known to be a viable alternative._"
> 
> That was 9 years ago. I'm thinking this practice is falling in the realm of modern myths more than anything...hmmm wonder if Mythbusters has tested this out.


Might be hard for them to get their hands on an airliner. That is one episode I would Tivo for sure!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

nelamvr6 said:


> Might be hard for them to get their hands on an airliner. That is one episode I would Tivo for sure!


Besides, it's kinda one of those things that is proved true only by happening. So Mythbusters could fly 10 airplanes while using multiple cell phones and have none of them crash. . . . that only proves those didn't, not that none ever will. 

Ann


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

I got my Kindle on Wednesday.  Once the batt went down to 1/4 used and then 3 days later it went down to 3/4 used.  I've been keeping it on sleep mode and I read only maybe 2 or 3 chapters at a time.  Someone mentioned bringing the curser to the bottom of the page before putting it in sleep mode.  I will try that first and if that doesn't work I will call CS, as I might think the batt is defective.  If anyone has any further tips as to maybe me doing something wrong, I will appreciate your suggestions before calling CS.  You all are always very helpful and I respect your opinions.  Thanks.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Bookbinder, did you end up having to call CS? I recently (this week) decided to put mine in sleep mode instead of turning it off. Last night, I got kindle out, and the screen was blank. I checked the buttons and whispernet was off, the machine was turned on, but apparently the battery was completely dead. It turned on with no problems once I plugged the charger in.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Crodley said:


> I guess my point is made, from that article: "_A *2000* Congressional hearing failed to make a definitive decision on whether electronic devices do, in fact, interfere with an aircraft during takeoff and landing. Since this was the case, the decision was to have all such devices turned off, since that would harm no one, was a free solution, and was known to be a viable alternative._"
> 
> That was 9 years ago. I'm thinking this practice is falling in the realm of modern myths more than anything...hmmm wonder if Mythbusters has tested this out.


Wouldn't want to be on the airplane that proved it to be true. As was said, it harms no one for devices to be turned off for the few minutes at take off and landing .The problem with airliners is there just aren't many places to pull over to the curb if something goes wrong.


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

KimmyA said:


> Bookbinder, did you end up having to call CS? I recently (this week) decided to put mine in sleep mode instead of turning it off. Last night, I got kindle out, and the screen was blank. I checked the buttons and whispernet was off, the machine was turned on, but apparently the battery was completely dead. It turned on with no problems once I plugged the charger in.


KimmyA, no I never called CS. I waited another few charges and I've seen a great improvement in the battery. I leave it in sleep mode during the day, but at bedtime I shut it off. I now get about two weeks on a charge this way. It was at the mid point when I charged it, and I was on my 7th day of reading, so I feel this is pretty good, for my reading schedule at least. A few people here talked about sort of a break in period for the battery by charging it a few times, at which time it will reach it's full charging capacity

I have not had the problem you've had. Maybe you should call CS, as that does not seem right.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I might test it again just to doublecheck but I'm pretty sure I had a full charge and the whispernet was off and then it was dead. I've never gotten two weeks worth of charge. 

Thanks for your help. I'm glad to hear yours is doing better.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

With my KK I turned it off anytime I was not using it. I just didn't see any reason to not turn it off. With my K2 I put it in standby. I turned it off once and it lost my place in my book, after that I decided that I would not be turning it off again!!!

The only time I have had it really off since then is when I drained the battery completely .

When flying I have simply put it in standby and closed the cover and all was well.


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

Rhiathame said:


> With my KK I turned it off anytime I was not using it. I just didn't see any reason to not turn it off. With my K2 I put it in standby. I turned it off once and it lost my place in my book, after that I decided that I would not be turning it off again!!!
> 
> Yeah, I lost my place in my book when shutting off also. Now I make sure I use a bookmark when shutting down and this works great.
> 
> ...


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I also turn mine off at night too.  It doesn't feel right leaving on all night when I know I won't be using it.  It's not like it takes 5 minutes to turn it on, it's almost instantaneous.  I do leave in on all day. 
jp


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

BK said:


> Okay, dumb question alert!!
> 
> If the flight attendant comes along and says "Turn that device off," how do I do that?


I'm thinking sleep or do nothing - but close M-Edge and just slip to my side will take care of this - unless they get extra insistent (which is rare in my experience).


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> I also turn mine off at night too. It doesn't feel right leaving on all night when I know I won't be using it. It's not like it takes 5 minutes to turn it on, it's almost instantaneous. I do leave in on all day.
> jp


"Almost instantaneous?" I've timed mine at as long as 2 minutes. I'm not nearly patient enough for that!  Plus then it resets my screensavers back to the beginning of the cycle.

Amazon's CS response on their boards is that you should just put it to sleep; it tells the Kindle to mark the page you're on, the e-ink doesn't burn in or use power while sleeping. Aside from just the sheer convenience factor, if that's what they're recommending that's what I'll continue to follow. I do keep wireless off unless it's actually in use. It's a nuisance to have to turn it on & off each time, but the power savings has been well worth the hassle factor.


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I actually just got off the phone with a Kindle Tech guy. I was having a problem unrelated to turning it off and on, but he informed me that both on the K1 and K2 they discourage users from turning it off. He said they want us to use the sleep mode as often as possible. He even went as far as saying that in K1 you could turn it off in the middle of a book and it would save your location, but that they disabled this feature in the K2 to discourage people from just turning it off. That's not to say you can't put it into sleep or back out of your current book and it won't save your page. That was just to show how serious they are about you utilizing the sleep mode.


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Also, he said that it saves virtually no battery life by turning either kindle off because they still use power while off just keeping the time and batteries and circuitry going.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Turn off.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I turn mine off. If I can't sleep, takes only moments to turn it on and I can read until I fall asleep. hehe


----------



## Raiden333 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use sleep mode, can't see any point at all in turning it off.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

cjpatrick said:


> I actually just got off the phone with a Kindle Tech guy. I was having a problem unrelated to turning it off and on, but he informed me that both on the K1 and K2 they discourage users from turning it off. He said they want us to use the sleep mode as often as possible. He even went as far as saying that in K1 you could turn it off in the middle of a book and it would save your location, but that they disabled this feature in the K2 to discourage people from just turning it off. That's not to say you can't put it into sleep or back out of your current book and it won't save your page. That was just to show how serious they are about you utilizing the sleep mode.


I had heard that it wouldn't save your page, but I didn't realize this was an intentional change. Thanks for the info!

L


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

I think turning it off saves the hardware from wear.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

Does one use Sleep mode for just a short period, or all day? When do your turn Kindle off, or leave it in SM?


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

This thread should help you out: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4518.0.html

I pretty much put mine on sleep mode whenever I'm not using it. I never turn it off. It's just easier that way. Plus, there's something in the other thread about Amazon encouraging people to use sleep mode instead of turning it off.


----------



## kguthrie (Feb 23, 2009)

I use sleep mode anytime I'm not using my Kindle. I have turning it on and off.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I almost never turn my Kindle off. If I'm not using it, it's in sleep mode.

From the Amazon.com Forum Customer Service Post 3/4/2009:

*Last Page Read*

You do not need to power down Kindle 2 between reading sessions, it is best to leave the device in sleep mode. Holding the switch at the top to power the device off is similar to pulling the power cord on your computer without shutting down the Operating System. If you turn the device off while in the middle of the book, the device cannot save that location. We save the location when the device goes into sleep mode or when you leave the book, so if you do need to power the device off then be sure to go to the Home screen first - this will save your last place in the book.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I use sleep mode all the time.......when I'm not using my kindle and when I'm charging it. In fcat I have yet to turn it off once since I got it in Feb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good to know,  assuming this is true of the K1s also...

Betsy


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Always sleep mode for me.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

never turn off, use sleep mode when I stop reading.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I only turned mine off once, when I thought it was frozen. Other than that, I'm in sleep all the time I'm not reading.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah. I only turned mine off the one time it locked up. Restarting it did solve the problem.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Same as the others.  I don't even put it in sleep mode, I just set it down and it does it automatically.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Same as the others. I don't even put it in sleep mode, I just set it down and it does it automatically.


xactly...

EL


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm in sleep mode everytime I close the cover.  Mainly because I don't want the page to accidently turn if something leans on it.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

The only times I turn off my K1 is when I put in or take out the SD card.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Mine likes to sleep! I just don't turn it off.... except I had to only once when it froze up. That scared me.
Kdawna


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sleep mode here too except for going through security and takeoff/landings.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Crodley said:


> I guess my point is made, from that article: "_A *2000* Congressional hearing failed to make a definitive decision on whether electronic devices do, in fact, interfere with an aircraft during takeoff and landing. Since this was the case, the decision was to have all such devices turned off, since that would harm no one, was a free solution, and was known to be a viable alternative._"
> 
> That was 9 years ago. I'm thinking this practice is falling in the realm of modern myths more than anything...hmmm wonder if Mythbusters has tested this out.


Of course Mythbusters took a whack a this one - how could they resist Mythbusters: Episode 49


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

I just close the cover during takeoff since if you aren't turning pages it isn't really doing anything.  The eInk technology holds the image on the page without using any power.  The only power consumption is stuff like keeping the time - which it does even when it's off so why bother?


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

We have both a KK and K2 and up to this point have always turned them off.  We have never lost a place in a book as when it turns on it goes back to the page that you were reading.  However, I think I'll now put it in sleep mode when I'm finished.  I'm just curious how much the battery lose power vs. when you just turn it off.  Apparently you don't lose much battery power when in sleep mode.  Also when the units are off and you turn it on it usually turns on within 5 seconds.

John


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks I'm going to merge this with "put to sleep or turn off" since we're discussing the same thing. . . .

Ann


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, I'm going to be merging this with the "Sleep Mode thread". . .

Ann


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Well I don't have a preference either way. The only reason I now put it into sleep mode is because they tech guy told me to. Not only that but said they encourage all Kindle users to use sleep mode instead of turning it off. I have no idea why this would be so, but I'd like to believe maybe there's a reason.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

What about using  wireless in sleep mode? Does it work? Does it use more or less battery power?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When my Kindle is sleeping overnight, I leave whispernet on.  My newspapers are there when I get up in the morning.  I think it 'phones home' periodically.  Or, more correctly, Amazon pings it if there's something to send and delivers it if WN is on.  At least, that's what I think happens.

Ann


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> When my Kindle is sleeping overnight, I leave whispernet on. My newspapers are there when I get up in the morning. I think it 'phones home' periodically. Or, more correctly, Amazon pings it if there's something to send and delivers it if WN is on. At least, that's what I think happens.
> 
> Ann


Do you know how Kindle handles power in sleep mode when wireless is on? Does it not use up the battery to leave wireless on all night? If it does, I could easily plug in before going to bed.

Anyone?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My experience has been that I only have issues in sleep if I'm at work where there is no signal.  It's like the Kindle keeps trying to call someone and can't get through so the battery drains.  Same thing happens on my cell phone.  I usually do plug it in overnight with WN on, but on occasion I've forgotten and not found that it's drained much.  Exception:  if something really large downloaded and the Kindle got busy indexing it will sometimes drain faster.

Ann


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

skanter said:


> What about using wireless in sleep mode? Does it work? Does it use more or less battery power?


I always leave my wireless on and use sleep mode. Never turn it off. I get about 3-4 days battery life this way. Since I'm not away from a power source for that long, it's no big deal.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I always leave my wireless on and use sleep mode. Never turn it off. I get about 3-4 days battery life this way. Since I'm not away from a power source for that long, it's no big deal.


You _never_ turn wireless off, and get 3-4 days? How many hours a day is Kindle awake (not in sleep mode)?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Not nearly as much as I should be because I've been spending too much time here..but probably 3-4 hours a day. More on weekends and days off.

And no, I don't turn it off because I have blogs, magazines, and newspaper subscriptions.

The K2 gets up to 4 days with whispernet on and up to 2 weeks with it off.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

This discussion reminds me of fluorescent lights... 

Leaving a fluorescent bulb on all day creates less wear and tear on the ballast and extends the life of the bulb.  Leaving it on makes the entire fluorescent unit last substantially longer than turning it off and back on repeatedly during the same period.

Makes sense.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My kindle has been turned off once since I got it in November and that was to add the SD card back in February. Only use sleep mode.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Just as with my K!, I never turn off the K2.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Never turn mine off.  Always put it in sleep mode.  Same with both K1 and K2.


----------



## BayouPointe (Apr 11, 2009)

I just got my Kindle 2d yesterday....

How do you put it to sleep?

I have just left it with the screensaver on between readings.  Is this what most people do?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Screensaveer on is sleep.  And yes, that is what most people do.  And congratulations on the arrival of your K2.  How exciting for you.  And welcome to the Boards.  How exciting for us.  
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BayouPointe said:


> I just got my Kindle 2d yesterday....
> 
> How do you put it to sleep?
> 
> I have just left it with the screensaver on between readings. Is this what most people do?


I use sleep all the time. I never turn it off. In fact, on the K2, if you are in the middle of a book and turn it off, it won't save your page in the book. But if you just put it to sleep (or let it go to sleep on its own), it will save the page.

L


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

Gosh, I learned something this morning! I always turn my K2 off.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I used to always turn my K1 off, but after reading all these posts I have started putting to sleep.  I don't notice any more or less drainage on my battery.  Might turn off if I was not going to read for a long period of time, (fat chance) but for now guess I"ll just put it to sleep.


----------



## BBMountain (Apr 3, 2009)

I've been reading this thread with interest.  I've only had my Kindle 2 for a couple of weeks & I've been turning it off when I'm not using it.  I guess I assumed that there might be a burn-in problem with the picture that appears on the screen when it's in sleep mode.  Is this beyond a doubt not a problem?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thane said:


> I've been reading this thread with interest. I've only had my Kindle 2 for a couple of weeks & I've been turning it off when I'm not using it. I guess I assumed that there might be a burn-in problem with the picture that appears on the screen when it's in sleep mode. Is this beyond a doubt not a problem?


It is beyond a doubt not a problem because of the way eink works, which is fundamentally different from a computer screen that can have a burn-in problem.

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LADennis said:


> Gosh, I learned something this morning! I always turn my K2 off.


So does my DD. She had brought her K2 to visit during Spring Break and she always turns it off. I wasn't able to convince her that she didn't have to do it that way, but she didn't bring her charger with her and was so paranoid that the battery would run down before she got back home.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

When I first got my K1, I always turned it off when not in use, but I only did that for the first few months. I've been leaving it in sleep mode since the fall at least and I think that my battery lasts longer now than it did when I used to turn it off. I only turn on Whispernet when I have something to download, though. I don't get any papers or magazines, so I don't have to turn it on regularly.


----------

